# VIDEO: Tea Partiers Cheer the Downgrade of America's Credit Rating



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

Is the tea party happy that Standard and Poor's, the credit rating agency, downgraded the United States' credit rating for the first time ever?

You'd think that was the case if you were in the crowd at a tea party rally in Fond du Lac, Wisconsin, on Sunday morning. The Tea Party Express rolled into that northeastern city as part of its tour to bolster the six GOP state senators facing recall elections on Tuesday. But the most shocking moment of the event wasn't the vitriol spouted by tea party leaders, which has dominated news of the tour stops in recent days. Instead it was the cheers that erupted when one of the Tea Party Express' speakers described the recent downgrade as the tea party's fault.

Here's what happened: Midway through the Fond du Lac event, Florida talk show host Andrea Shea King took the stage. She told the audience that commentators were describing the downgrade of US debt to AA+ from AAA as the "tea party downgrade," laying the blame squarely on Congress' right-wing faction and its supporters. But rather than boo those who claim the tea party caused the downgrade, the 200 or so Wisconsinites in attendance cheered, sounding almost proud to be blamed for the downgrade.

Here's the video: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1NagON189g&feature=player_embedded]&#x202a;Tea Party Cheers "Tea Party Downgrade" by S&P&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

More: VIDEO: Tea Partiers Cheer the Downgrade of America's Credit Rating | Mother Jones


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

Why would ANYONE be cheering the U.S. credit downgrade?


----------



## Flaylo (Aug 9, 2011)

Well Teabastaurd lovers are very silent, no criticism from them.


----------



## oreo (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Is the tea party happy that Standard and Poor's, the credit rating agency, downgraded the United States' credit rating for the first time ever?
> 
> You'd think that was the case if you were in the crowd at a tea party rally in Fond du Lac, Wisconsin, on Sunday morning. The Tea Party Express rolled into that northeastern city as part of its tour to bolster the six GOP state senators facing recall elections on Tuesday. But the most shocking moment of the event wasn't the vitriol spouted by tea party leaders, which has dominated news of the tour stops in recent days. Instead it was the cheers that erupted when one of the Tea Party Express' speakers described the recent downgrade as the tea party's fault.
> 
> ...




*Of course they laughed. * The tea party movement in this country has been called all kinds of names--racists--last week--terrorists by the Vice President of the United States--and John Kerry and David Axelrod--Obama kiss asse's--described the downgrade as a downgrade against the tea party.

*There were NOT laughing because the S & P downgraded United States debt.*  They did everything they could to prevent a downgrade.  They have been out there for 2-1/2 years with signs across this nation describing this nations debt--and the fear and worry--over this debt--and what it is going to do to future generations.

And what's really *LAUGHABLE*--is every time one of these moron politicians comes out and attacks average--law abiding--tax paying citizens of this country--the tea party movement in this country GROWS in leaps and bounds.  And that was what the applause & laughter was about.




*And they did too-and plan on doing it again in 2012*--LOL


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 9, 2011)

oreo said:


> And what's really *LAUGHABLE*--is every time one of these moron politicians comes out and attacks average--law abiding--tax paying citizens of this country--the tea party movement in this country GROWS in leaps and bounds.  And that was what the applause & laughter was about.



Details details....


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

> There were NOT laughing because the S & P downgraded United States debt. They did everything they could to prevent a downgrade. They have been out there for 2-1/2 years with signs across this nation describing this nations debt--and the fear and worry--over this debt--and what it is going to do to future generations.



Nothing like a Black President to awaken all the good ole patriots...


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 9, 2011)

Racist redneck terrorists, every last one of em.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Nothing like a Black President to awaken all the good ole patriots...





Nothing like a dumb liberal to introduce race into a discussion where it is IRRELEVANT!


----------



## oreo (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > There were NOT laughing because the S & P downgraded United States debt. They did everything they could to prevent a downgrade. They have been out there for 2-1/2 years with signs across this nation describing this nations debt--and the fear and worry--over this debt--and what it is going to do to future generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a Black President to awaken all the good ole patriots...



Want to eat your WORDS right now-- *Here are several BLACK tea party speakers.*

&#x202a;Response to Olbermann: "People of color" at Tea Parties&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 9, 2011)

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > There were NOT laughing because the S & P downgraded United States debt. They did everything they could to prevent a downgrade. They have been out there for 2-1/2 years with signs across this nation describing this nations debt--and the fear and worry--over this debt--and what it is going to do to future generations.
> ...



As far as I am concerned... the debate is over.

Good try Lakhota


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 9, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


He _is_ damned persistent, ya gotta give him that. The hell if I know why.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

> Here are several BLACK tea party speakers.



That's funny.  You mean lunatics like Allen West?


----------



## oreo (Aug 9, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > And what's really *LAUGHABLE*--is every time one of these moron politicians comes out and attacks average--law abiding--tax paying citizens of this country--the tea party movement in this country GROWS in leaps and bounds.  And that was what the applause & laughter was about.
> ...



4 in 10 Tea Party members in this country are INDEPENDENTS and DEMOCRATS.

Survey: Four in 10 Tea Party members are Democrats or independents - The Hill's Ballot Box

If November 2010 didn't tell you anything--then God help you in 2012--



Here's a few disgruntled DEMOCRATS also Tea Party members in Grand Junction, CO--in truth the Tea Party in this country is GROWING faster than the Federal Government--and these vicious comments coming from politicians in this country--just give it a hyper growth rate boost.


----------



## oreo (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Here are several BLACK tea party speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  You mean lunatics like Allen West?


 You just DENIED that Blacks exist in the tea party movement-- now that there is PROOF that yes Blacks are involved with the tea party movement-and often SPEAKERS at rallies-then there must be something BAD about them---

And if you watch the video---you'll note that there are MANY Black speakers at Tea Party rallies across this county-- and not just one-

Nice try idiot!   You're way to EASY for me--time to move on.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 9, 2011)

oreo said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Yep... The left is just too damn blind to see the obvious, and the MSM in the tank with them so deeply they wont tell the truth about it.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

I've seen various polls that put Democrats from 4% to 15% supposedly belonging to the Tea Party "movement"...  However, I expect those numbers to drop considerably when it finally sinks in what the Tea Party is really all about.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

Fox Predictably Rushes To Defend Tea Party From Criticism Following S&P "Downgrade" | Media Matters for America


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

6 Reasons the Tea Party Is More Dangerous Than McCarthyism | Tea Party and the Right | AlterNet


----------



## Flaylo (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Here are several BLACK tea party speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  You mean lunatics like Allen West?



The same Allen West who was booted from the army. The fact that most blacks shun the Tea Party will tell you something about those who are Tea Party members.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

> The same Allen West who was booted from the army. The fact that most blacks shun the Tea Party will tell you something about those who are Tea Party members.



Exactly!  The same goes for the few who call themselves Democrats.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > There were NOT laughing because the S & P downgraded United States debt. They did everything they could to prevent a downgrade. They have been out there for 2-1/2 years with signs across this nation describing this nations debt--and the fear and worry--over this debt--and what it is going to do to future generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a Black President to awaken all the good ole patriots...



Meh......despite the racist undertones of the Tea Party this has more to do with the occupant of the White House having a D next to his name than it does his skin color.


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny how some here accuse others of racism in the same breath that they generalize the behaviors of an entire racial group.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

> Meh......despite the racist undertones of the Tea Party this has more to do with the occupant of the White House having a D next to his name than it does his skin color.



Maybe, but I think it's about 50-50 in this case...


----------



## hippie2049 (Aug 9, 2011)

Simplest explanation: 
Jethro held up the sign reading "Whoop'n holler" instead of the sign reading "Boo Obama".


----------



## Father Time (Aug 9, 2011)

eagleseven said:


> Racist redneck terrorists, every last one of em.



Can we strop throwing around terrorist accusations so lightly? 

Unless they attacked someone or threatened to attack someone they are not terrorists.

Threatening to vote a certain way is not terrorism.


----------



## USArmyRetired (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> > Meh......despite the racist undertones of the Tea Party this has more to do with the occupant of the White House having a D next to his name than it does his skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I think it's about 50-50 in this case...



The bottom line is that Obama has proven that affirmative action doesn't work and that a black can't handle the top job of president. It's time to put the right race back in charge the way the founders envisioned it should be which is a true 100% natural born citizen born to two U.S. citizen parents with sole allegaince to the United States of America. We must always adhere to the founders intent and stick to tradition when it comes to chosing a president. It's time to end political correctness as we know it.  As they say in the south, it's the cotton pickin truth.

By god, I feel so proud to be a American saying those words.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)

USAR, you've lost all credibility with your Klan-style racism...

Actually, Van Jones would make a great president.  Maybe even Jane Fonda...


----------



## Sallow (Aug 9, 2011)

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Is the tea party happy that Standard and Poor's, the credit rating agency, downgraded the United States' credit rating for the first time ever?
> ...



Sure they were. And they did everything they could to encourage a downgrade.

And in the end..they may very well dissemble more then the government. This sort of thing shakes the very roots of our capitalistic system. These guys are fucking fascists.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 9, 2011)

Father Time said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > Racist redneck terrorists, every last one of em.
> ...



Oh bullshit. McConnell said that the economy was a hostage worthy of ransom

Terrorists can be non-violent too and frequently are...structures and economic system are generally targetted.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Sallow (Aug 9, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > There were NOT laughing because the S & P downgraded United States debt. They did everything they could to prevent a downgrade. They have been out there for 2-1/2 years with signs across this nation describing this nations debt--and the fear and worry--over this debt--and what it is going to do to future generations.
> ...



It's a little of both.

But for sure the Democrat part is very correct. Conservatives hate when they are out of power.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Sallow (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


>



Thats about right.


----------



## eagleseven (Aug 9, 2011)

Sallow said:


> But for sure the Democrat part is very correct. Conservatives hate when they are out of power.


What political party _enjoys_ being out of power?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 9, 2011)

oreo said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Except, of course, if the Dems run for office as a Teabagger. Then the very fact that they are Dems automatically excludes them from the Teabag Party. 

The teabaggers can attack the GOP party RINOs, but if a former Dem does the same then he can't be a teabagger! 

May 25, 2011
RUSH:    Yeah, this is a district in New York, the Tea Party guy was a Democrat National Committee stooge.  He has run for office three times before as a Democrat.  In fact* he spent all of his time in this campaign attacking the Republican candidate.  He Peroted the Republican candidate. What happened here is the Republican Tea Party voters got confused.  Nine percent of them got confused and bought the notion that this was a genuine Tea Party candidate* running in New York.


----------



## hippie2049 (Aug 9, 2011)

oreo said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



*Dated 04/04/10 03:29 PM ET*


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 9, 2011)

oreo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Is the tea party happy that Standard and Poor's, the credit rating agency, downgraded the United States' credit rating for the first time ever?
> ...


BULLSHIT!!!
There was no laughter, not even a giggle. 
There was a loud YEAHHHHHHHHH along with applause.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

USArmyRetired said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > Meh......despite the racist undertones of the Tea Party this has more to do with the occupant of the White House having a D next to his name than it does his skin color.
> ...



At least this guy isn't afraid to hide his blatant racism. A whole lot more try to hide it. That being said....fuck you


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Is the tea party happy that Standard and Poor's, the credit rating agency, downgraded the United States' credit rating for the first time ever?
> 
> You'd think that was the case if you were in the crowd at a tea party rally in Fond du Lac, Wisconsin, on Sunday morning. The Tea Party Express rolled into that northeastern city as part of its tour to bolster the six GOP state senators facing recall elections on Tuesday. But the most shocking moment of the event wasn't the vitriol spouted by tea party leaders, which has dominated news of the tour stops in recent days. Instead it was the cheers that erupted when one of the Tea Party Express' speakers described the recent downgrade as the tea party's fault.
> 
> ...



I heard a couple of idiots cheering it. 

I didn't see anyone cheering it in the video......so who's to say that the video wasn't doctored. 

It's been done before. Overdubbing by someone in the control booth after the fact. I saw zero reaction from the people pictured.

It seems to me that they would be pissed about the left trying to blame the downgrade on the Tea Party.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 9, 2011)

Watch the audience - no one in that audience cheered or clapped. (They really look violent too!).

I think the clapping/cheering you heard was at another event behind or near the guy with the camera. 

Nice try though.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 9, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Watch the audience - no one in that audience cheered or clapped. (They really look violent too!).
> 
> I think the clapping/cheering you heard was at another event behind or near the guy with the camera.
> 
> Nice try though.



It almost sounded like the camera crew was cheering, or just some assholes that wanted to protest the event were cheering. I don't see anyone seated cheering it. Nobody even flinched, turned their heads to see who was cheering, or anything. It's like it wasn't happening during filming.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 9, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the audience - no one in that audience cheered or clapped. (They really look violent too!).
> ...



And the OP wants to convince everyone he's onto something MAJOR here - when any idiot can see they were indeed NOT cheering the speaker. 

And the moronic Liberals in this thread with their KKK bullshit...

What a bunch of racist bigots.


----------



## Lakota (Aug 9, 2011)

Figures. What do you expect from a bunch of morons? What is scary is that there are a whole lot of other morons who vote for the Tea Party candidates. Neither the candidates or the supporters have ever read a word of American history, unadulterated by the Coulters and other revisionists.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakota said:


> Figures. What do you expect from a bunch of morons? What is scary is that there are a whole lot of other morons who vote for the Tea Party candidates. Neither the candidates or the supporters have ever read a word of American history, unadulterated by the Coulters and other revisionists.



You sir, are the moron. You crafted that POS OP in an attempt to dis-credit those people sitting in the audience. 

Why don't you have yourself a tall glass of STFU and quit being stupid. 

Neg repp'd for being an asswipe.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 9, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_Kuo8lb6Bg&feature=related]&#x202a;OFFICIAL: "Tea Party! America Thanks You!" Video (by DC Douglas)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 9, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> &#x202a;OFFICIAL: "Tea Party! America Thanks You!" Video (by DC Douglas)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Typical lib bull shit.


----------



## ba1614 (Aug 9, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Lakota said:
> 
> 
> > Figures. What do you expect from a bunch of morons? What is scary is that there are a whole lot of other morons who vote for the Tea Party candidates. Neither the candidates or the supporters have ever read a word of American history, unadulterated by the Coulters and other revisionists.
> ...



The assclown you quoted isn't the OP, but he is just as fucked up


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 9, 2011)

ba1614 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakota said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## ba1614 (Aug 9, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the audience - no one in that audience cheered or clapped. (They really look violent too!).
> ...



 I agree, whoever is filming that is the one cheering, it certainly wasn't the folks sitting there.


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 9, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > There were NOT laughing because the S & P downgraded United States debt. They did everything they could to prevent a downgrade. They have been out there for 2-1/2 years with signs across this nation describing this nations debt--and the fear and worry--over this debt--and what it is going to do to future generations.
> ...



I agree. It's more tribalism than racism.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 9, 2011)

Lakhota said:


> Why would ANYONE be cheering the U.S. credit downgrade?



3 or 4 idiots do not represent the entirety of any group. Maybe you should consult with the left as too why they applaud the downgrade. Look no further than your fellow usmb idiots. See sig for details


----------

